# WANTED: Mid 30's Colson Cranksets



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2014)

Been going through my bikes trying to get a few ready for the impending Colson Ride & found that I only have about 2 complete correct cranksets. I'm gonna have to mismatch a few pieces for now, but would like the correct bits to get them right. I'll post pics of what I need should anyone have pieces lying around, but would love to get a couple complete matched sets. Thanks! Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Closer detailed pics*

Took a few pics while assembling my 36 Straightbar last night


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2015)

Bump! Will take complete sets or bits & pieces. I'm easy! (That's what she said)


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

*Colson*

How about this.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2015)

Still looking for complete cranksets, bits and pieces and BB cups. Thanks!


----------



## mike j (Feb 15, 2015)

What years are they correct for?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 15, 2015)

mike i think i have the sprocket,but nothing else. sorry. rob.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have alot of prewar crankset pieces I will take a look through and see if I can help you out.
Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks guys! As far as I know, 36-early 38. I recently picked up a lil later crankset with the 3 pointed (ninja star) chainring. Crank arms and BB bits seem to be the same, so I'll take them too. Just gotta find a couple more Colson sweetheart chain rings. Thanks!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 15, 2015)

*Sprocket*

Kinda crusty. I'll sell it cheap. Rob.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Fordmike
I found some pieces for you I will put pics on tomorrow

Frank


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 19, 2015)

We have the complete BB set from a '36, just have to get it off, will work on that for you as could send with the other stuff.

Darcie


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2015)

Got some...need more!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2015)

Bumparino!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2015)

Still could use some to put together a rider for the upcoming Coasters Colson Ride.


----------

